# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 > حرفه ای: DLL جهت ارسال متون فارسی از طریق پیامک(URL Encoding UTF8 For Send SMS With URL)

## kitcat_m18

با سلام و تبریک سال نو خدمت تمامی برنامه نویسان عزیز،  :لبخند: 
امروز می خوام به عنوان عیدی براتون DLL تبدیل متون فارسی جهت ارسال به URL رو داشته باشم
کارایی های این DLL برای اعمالی همچون ارسال پیامک از طریق URL و یا ارسال رشته های فارسی به Browser ها می باشد.

*امکانات:*
ارسال متون فارسی به URL (پارامتر StrToEncode)
تبدیل علائم %?,; به معادل فارسی آنها برای مثال: ٪ توسط آپشن ConvertSymbols (مقدار ان به صورت پیش فرض True میباشد)
تبدیل اعداد 0 تا 9 به معادل فارسی آنها توسط آپشن اختیاری Convert_Numbers (مقدار ان به صورت پیش فرض True میباشد)

این DLL از اکثر علائم (حتی عربی) هم پشتیبانی میکنه، در صورتی که چیزی کم داشت بهم اطلاع بدین تا براتون اضافه کنم.

----------


## saeedada

عااااالی. خیلی دنبالش گشتم
کاش سورس فایل dll رو برا یادگیری بذارید.
تشکر

----------


## reza_66

سلام 

ممنون بابت کامپوننت خوبتون.

من همین کامپوننت رو برای دلفی میخاستم آیا امکانش هست بزارین؟یا برام بفرستین؟

ممنون

----------

